# 

## golfmk1

Witam wpadlem na pomysł tylko niewiem czy dobry ale do rzeczy chciałem postawić dom na zgłoszenie dom mialby wymiar 7x10 niewiem czy dało by sie  to zrobic na 1 lub 2 zgloszenia.. Ja chciałbym zrobic to w ten sposób jedno 35m2 to byla by lazienka i pokoje a druga cześć była by jako ogrod zimowy i znajdowal by się tam salon z aneksem kuchcenym w jednom ściane 7 metrową wstawił bym duże okna tarasowe . a na tym ogrodem zrobil bym na gorze anteresole a na d druga cześcia poprostu byla by nieużytkowa. jak myślicie czy to przejdzie na zgloszenie ?? czy dac sobie spokój z takim kombinowaniem.

----------


## chilli banana

> Witam wpadlem na pomysł tylko niewiem czy dobry ale do rzeczy chciałem postawić dom na zgłoszenie dom mialby wymiar 7x10 niewiem czy dało by sie  to zrobic na 1 lub 2 zgloszenia.. Ja chciałbym zrobic to w ten sposób jedno 35m2 to byla by lazienka i pokoje a druga cześć była by jako ogrod zimowy i znajdowal by się tam salon z aneksem kuchcenym w jednom ściane 7 metrową wstawił bym duże okna tarasowe . a na tym ogrodem zrobil bym na gorze anteresole a na d druga cześcia poprostu byla by nieużytkowa. jak myślicie czy to przejdzie na zgloszenie ?? czy dac sobie spokój z takim kombinowaniem.


golmk1będę kibicować  :smile:  sami z mężem od kilku dni rozważamy opcję budowy takiego małego domku - mamy już jakąś koncepcję, ale do finalnej wersji sporo brakuje  :wink:  też myślimy nad ogrodem zimowym/gankiem i pewnie zgłosimy wszystko za jednym zamachem.

----------


## golfmk1

No ja taki wstepny projekt mam na kartce. Chce zrobic na komputerze i po nowym roku dowiedziec sie w starostwie czy w gminie czy cos takiego mozna zrobic zastanawiam sie czy mnie nie wysmieja. Problem mam jeszcze taki ze nie mam dzialki. Ale chce miec 100% pewnosci zw cos takiego bede mogl zbudowac na zgloszenie.

----------


## LubianyGrzyb

Kazdy dom jednorodzinny nie kolidujacy z dzialka sasiada buduje sie juz na zgloszenie.

----------


## LubianyGrzyb

Najważniejsze warunki budowy domu na zgłoszenie:

    Inwestycja nie znajduje się na obszarze sieci Natura 2000.

    Inwestycja nie znajduje się na obszarze wpisanym do rejestru zabytków.

    Obszar oddziaływania budynku mieści się w całości na działce, na której został zaprojektowany.

    Inwestycja nie narusza ustaleń miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego lub w przypadku jego braku, decyzji o warunkach zabudowy.

    Inwestycja jest zgodna z przepisami techniczno-budowlanymi.

    Nie dokonano istotnych zmian w zatwierdzonym projecie złożonym wraz ze zgłoszeniem.
Jesli natomiast chcesz wybdowac altanke o ktorej wydawaloby sie piszesz  jest jeden przez Ciebie nie obliczony i nie uwzgledniony aspekt takiej budowy,a mianowicie podatki,za dom mieszkalny na zgloszenie zaplacisz 1/10 podatku,za altanke 700% wiecej,zorientuj sie jakie podatki obowiazuja w Twojej miejscowosci w ktorej chcesz nabyc dzialke.To wazne,poniewaz 10 letni podatek czasem przewyzszy wartosc altanki.

----------


## LubianyGrzyb

Gmina bardzo chetnie uzna Twoj projekt,ale jako altanke.

----------


## golfmk1

Wlasnie chcialbym sie wszystkiego dowiedziec wczeaniej np dlaczego uznaja projekt jako altanke skoro niby istnieje mozliwosc budowy domu 35 m a jak wyglada sprawa z meldunkiem

----------


## chilli banana

> No ja taki wstepny projekt mam na kartce. Chce zrobic na komputerze i po nowym roku dowiedziec sie w starostwie czy w gminie czy cos takiego mozna zrobic zastanawiam sie czy mnie nie wysmieja. Problem mam jeszcze taki ze nie mam dzialki. Ale chce miec 100% pewnosci zw cos takiego bede mogl zbudowac na zgloszenie.


a to chce ci się bawić w rysowanie na kompie? bo skoro działki nie masz, to nawet nie sprawdzisz jaki jest MPZP, więc trudno mówić, czy będziesz mógł taki domek postawić
a zapoznałeś się, jak jest to wszystko w prawie budowlanym uregulowane? bo jeśli twoja koncepcja oraz działka będą spełniać wszystkie warunki, to przecież nikt nie będzie się śmiał  :wink:

----------


## golfmk1

No wlasnie chyba pierwsze co zrobie po nowym roku to kupie dzialke i wtedy bd mozna dalej zalatwiac.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Przed zakupem działki sprawdź wcześniej w MPZP czy będziesz na niej mógł cokolwiek budować. Jeżeli nie ma planu dla danego terenu to trzeba występować o warunki zabudowy - no ale niestety trzeba być już właścicielem działki.

----------


## kocbeat

Do tej pory tak było że nie musisz być właścicielem działki żeby wystąpić o wz. Chociaż od nowego roku może być różnie. Czytałem że nowelizacja zakłada wprowadzenie okresu ważności wz na 2 lata, do tej pory były ważne do czasu wydania nowych.
Tak jak napisał kolega wyżej warto wybrać się do gminy i prostu pytać o konkretną działkę jakie są plany na nią niż później martwić się że nie da rady zrobić tego co było w planach

----------


## golfmk1

Jak najbardziwej trzeba sprawdzic przed zakupem. A powiedzcie mi jak w jednej scianie 7m wstawie okna tarasowe to bd mozna nazwac to pomieszczenie ogrodem zimowym.

----------


## golfmk1

No wlasnie musze sie wybrac zeby wszystko wiedziec. A co bym musial jeszcze zrobic aby byl to ogrod zimowy. Niechcial bym przeszklonego dachu.ale mysle ze to nie bd konieczne.

----------


## golfmk1

Witam udałem sie dzisiaj do starostwa i pani powiedziała że do budynku rekreacji indywidualnej nie moge dobudować ogrodu zimowego na zgloszenie tylko potrzebne mi bedzie pozwolenie i projekt, podobno ogród zimowy na zgloszenie można dobudowac tylko przy budynku mieszkalnym. Czyli mój plan dom 35m + ogród zimowy 35m2. polegl juz na starcie.

----------


## perm

> Witam udałem sie dzisiaj do starostwa i pani powiedziała że do budynku rekreacji indywidualnej nie moge dobudować ogrodu zimowego na zgloszenie tylko potrzebne mi bedzie pozwolenie i projekt, podobno ogród zimowy na zgloszenie można dobudowac tylko przy budynku mieszkalnym. Czyli mój plan dom 35m + ogród zimowy 35m2. polegl juz na starcie.


Mieszasz pojęcia. Dom rekreacyjny może mieć maksymalnie 35m2 i nie da sie do tego dołożyć żadnego ganku czy ogrodu zimowego. Ty jednak będziesz (zdaje się, że taki masz plan) budował dom jednorodzinny o powierzchni zabudowy około 70m2. Też da się na zgłoszenie o ile np nie planujesz oczyszczalni albo szamba a działka jest mała. Różnica jest taka, że na dom musisz mieć projekt zrobiony przez architekta a na domek rekreacyjny nie. To spora różnica w kosztach jak i czasie ale za to w domu możesz się zameldować a w domku rekreacyjnym nie.

----------


## golfmk1

Chcialem dom bez pozwolenia 35 i ogrod zimowy wszystko chcialem na zgloszenie bez pozwolen . a ze dom z projektm itp mozna na zgloszenie to tez wiem.

----------


## justang

:wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------

